# French slingshot manufacturer "Y-shoot"



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

Hello everybody,

While looking through "YouTube", I came across this slingshot maker (manufacturer) based in France:

http://www.yshoot.com/lance-pierre/

The concept is a polycarbonate "pinch-grip" slingshot for what looks like Chinese tubes (?), has the option of converting it to a sling-bow, and is sold in France for around 30 Euros (EUR 42 for the sling-bow version).

I don't know whether this is a good product or not, but here is a video by "SimpleShot shooting sports", who sell it in the USA:






Just for info, if ever...


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

I like how that rabbit in the background at around 2:00 is like "Slingshot? I'M OUTTA HERE!!!!!!!". LOL


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Did you see the alien run across the background? Could Nathan really be an alien? He scored the most points in the last tournament...hum. Super human. Please furnish us with your birth certificate, Nathan! It's not fair for aliens to enter tournaments. (Well, Barrak's birth certificate was squirrely, wasn't it?) :rofl:

All in jest of course....couldn't resist the alien in the background thing. OK, so um, what does Chucky think of the French fried frame?
I like..

1. The handle magnet idea...not too comfy but it's an interesting idea, but is it like shooting with a hand full of pebbles?
2. The flatness pocketability aspect seems kewl. That's if you want the ultimate flatness feature.
3. The pinky hole...supports back torque well.
4. Nathan's shirt..I really like Nathan's Simple Shot shirts...a long sleeve one?
5. Nathan's hat..ditto for the Simple Shot lids.
6. Nathan's shades..too kewl. But doesn't he look like an alien in them? Oooooooo...
7. Polycarbonate. It's darn strong stuff.

I don't like...
1. Wait 24 hours for a band change to dry? Needs the "wave" or slot/stretch and insert method or buy two..one to shoot, one on deck. If the price is right, order two. Or just get a Torque or Scout from Nathan and be done with it.
2. Only pinch grip...not universal, but pinch is popular. It's popular to pinch. I pinch penneys however, not slingshots. I can imagine a paranoidal potential hand wound.


----------



## monkeyboab (Aug 13, 2011)

I have a couple of these and I like them very much its a great light pocketable frame. With double tubes it can give you quite a bit of power but also make it really easy to aim. For the bare frame its 11 euros. I didn't bother with the magneted version. I padded mine out with paracord so I could shoot it for extended periods.


----------



## bmlodge (Feb 26, 2013)

It is a nice shooter. I agree with Chuck on the magnets, good idea but it makes the sling a tad uncomfortable to hold. They also chip quite easily. Best thing about it is definitely the low profile.


----------

